# Favorite Goose



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

What's your favorite goose and why?
Be specific.

I like shooting the little guys. :run:


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

I think the best goose was the 15 we shot in :30 minutes over the first heavy snow back in November. Not only that, but it was a short distance from the G fizzel...shoulda been there PJ....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Late season Canada geese! (tall grass prairie Canadas). Simply put, I love watching and hunting these birds. They can be very challenging to hunt after seeing lots of decoys throughout the season. They respond well to good calling. But most of all, they will stick around through the snow and cold temps that drive most waterfowl south. 
Man, I cant wait til next year! 

PJ, If you want to whack them little guys, hook up with the Posse in October. We really get our fill of 'em.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd have to say canada's it's the only one i've hunted and it's pretty cool when there's lot's flying the best day was our sept season we have a 5 bird limmit 7 guys 25min after light 35 dead geese we were on the X that day one thing nice here is our season is split so they don't get to decoy shy our season's run sept 15 to oct 30 then dec 10 to jan25 then feb 15 to march 10 :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Right now my favorite has to be Specks. Mainly because I love the way they look and taste. Also because they are called laughing geese and I love to laugh. Don't rule snows out for me as I have not hunted them yet. Also although I love the Specks I don't discriminate. I welcome all species of geese into my spread!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I like the dark geese because they respond to calling very well. Porkchop you may develope a love hate relationship with the SOB's You'll love them for being part of the wild but you'll hate them for driving you crazy. I will never hunt snow geese again(until next spring). I loveum I hateum I loveum I hateum I loveum -----------------------------------------------


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lessors all the way!! They respond to big spreads and ALOT of crazy calling,just my type of bird. Nothing better then haveing 150 lessors at 25 yards feet down then you call the shot and watch them pillow case!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

decoying snows first, and stupid lessers second


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Decoying Snows,
I like hunting snows because they are so tough and when you shoot one in the decoys you know you have accomplished something.

I do like big canadas because they come to a call so well, but it can be really easy to shoot them some days.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Im going to have to say the big boys, but ive never been on a good lessor shoot. So dblkluk if you have anymore room id be interested in coming out there to hook up again. And ill have even more insentive to come out there because my brother is going to be going to school at BJC.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

My faviorite goose is a dead goose. Nothing more rewarding than going out with some buddies and bringing home a few for the table. No matter what species, they are all fun to spend a day in the field after.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nice avatar.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

NICE avatar.It is hard to keep your eyes off of it!


----------

